# Ↄ 5 reasons to avoid iPhone 3G  5 reasons to avoid iPhone 3G



## angermanagement (Jul 13, 2008)

**www.fsf.org/entry_icon.gif                   5 reasons to avoid iPhone 3G*


     Submitted by johns.     on 2008-07-10 09:26 PM.                           *Community* 
                                       *www.fsf.org/blogs/community/5-reasons-to-avoid-iphone-3g/iphone3g-small.png
  The 5 real reasons to avoid iPhone 3G:


> *iPhone completely blocks free software. Developers must pay a tax to Apple, who becomes the sole authority over what can and can't be on everyone's phones.*
> 
> *iPhone endorses and supports Digital Restrictions Management (DRM) technology.*
> *iPhone exposes your whereabouts and provides ways for others to track you without your knowledge.*
> ...


  "This is the phone that has changed phones forever," Mr. Jobs said.
  We agree. A snake oil salesman not satisfied with his business of pushing proprietary software and Digital Restrictions Management (DRM) technology into your home, Jobs has set his sights on getting DRM and proprietary software into your pocket as well.


  There is a reason so much emphasis was put on the visual design of the iPhone. There is a reason that Apple is so concerned about unsightly seams that they won't even let you change the battery in your own phone.


  Apple, through its marketing and visual design techniques, is manufacturing an illusion that merely buying an Apple makes you part of an alternative community. But the technology they use is explicitly chosen to divide people into separate digital cells, and to position Apple as sole warden. When your business depends on people paying for the privilege of being locked up, the prison better look and feel luxurious, and the bars better not be too visible.
*Wait, locked up? Prison? It's a phone. Aren't we being a little extreme?*

  Unfortunately, we are not. The extreme here is represented by Jobs and Apple. The iPhone is an attack on very old and fundamental values -- the value of people having control over their stuff rather than their stuff having control over them, the right to freely communicate and share with others, and the importance of privacy.


  The iPhone does make phone calls, but it is not just a phone. It is a general-purpose computer, more powerful in terms of hardware than the ones we might have had sitting on our desks just a few years ago. It's also a tracking device, and like other proprietary GPS-enabled phones, can transmit your location without your knowledge.


  As of November 2007, 3.3 billion people in the world had mobile telephones, and the number continues to rise rapidly. For many of these people, phones are becoming the most important computers they own. They are vital to their communications and they are with them all the time. Of all the technology people use that could be turned against them, this is one of the most frightening possibilities.


  But there is an important difference between the iPhone and prior general-purpose computers: The iPhone is broken, on purpose. It is in theory capable of running many different kinds of programs, but software applications and media will be limited via Apple's ironically named Digital Restrictions Management technology -- "FairPlay".
*FoulPlay*

  Apple's DRM system monitors your activities and tells you what you are and are not allowed to do. What you are not allowed to do is install any software that Apple doesn't like. This restriction prevents you from installing free software -- software whose authors _want_ you to freely share, copy and modify their work.


  Free software has given us many exciting things on the desktop -- the GNU/Linux operating system, the Firefox web browser, the OpenOffice.org suite, the Apache webserver that runs most of the web sites on the internet. Why would we want to buy a computer that goes out of its way to obstruct the freedom of such creators?


  This system is not Apple's only FoulPlay. iPhones can now also only be activated in stores -- despite the fact that in the U.S., the Register of Copyrights ruled that consumers have the right to unlock their phones and switch to a different carrier.
*Fingerpointing (and we don't mean the touch screen)*

  Jobs would have us believe that all of these restrictions are _necessary_. He nods and agrees when we complain about them, and says that he doesn't like them either. He claims that Apple is forced to include them for our own good -- for the safety of the whole telephone network, and to allow access to all the movies and music we want.


  But it's been a year and a half since Jobs, under pressure from the public, spoke out strongly against DRM and in favor of freedom. With great hesitation, he allowed a handful of files to go DRM-free on iTunes, but kept in place the requirement that they be purchased using the proprietary, DRM-infected iTunes software. Since then, he has done absolutely nothing to act on those words. In his movie and video ventures, he has continued to push DRM. And now he's bringing it to mobile software applications as well. 



It's become clear that those words were a ploy to defuse opposition.
  The truth is that there are thousands of software, music, and media creators who _want_ to share their work more freely. It's funny -- as in reprehensible -- because Apple's OS X operating system was in fact largely built on software written by people who voluntarily made their work free to others for further copying, modification and improvement. When people have the freedom to tinker, create, and innovate, they make exciting and useful creations. People have already been writing their own free software to run mobile platforms. The telephone network is still standing.


  We know Jobs is afraid of competition, and is manufacturing threats and excuses. This is simply a business decision, and it's a kind of business we shouldn't support. Jobs wants the iPhone to restrict you because he wants your money and increased control is a means to that -- he wants to take as much from you as possible, give you back as little as possible, and keep his costs at the absolute minimum. He's trying to make sure that nobody writes software for the iPhone to do things that he doesn't want the iPhone to be able to do -- such software might make FoulPlay less foul, play alternative media formats, show the user exactly what's being communicated from the phone to the people monitoring it, or even disable transmission of that information.


*Being the future we want to see*

  *www.fsf.org/blogs/community/5-reasons-to-avoid-iphone-3g/neo_freerunner.jpg
  Fortunately, we will soon be able to have all the convenience of a mobile computer that also makes phone calls without selling our freedom to Apple, Microsoft, BlackBerry, or anyone else. The Neo FreeRunner is a promising free-software phone, being developed in cooperation with the same worldwide community responsible for the GNU/Linux operating system. These are creators who want to share their work and who want you and others to be able to do what they did -- build on the work of people who came before them to make new, empowering devices.
  Jobs built on the work of people before him too, only his answer is to kick away the ladder and try to prevent anyone else from doing what he did. His customers are fighting back -- according to Apple in October 2007, over 250,000 of the 1.4 million iPhones sold were unlocked by their users. Rather than embracing this, Jobs thinks it should be stopped.
  We have a choice. The FreeRunner doesn't yet do as much as the iPhone and it's certainly not as pretty. 



But in terms of potential, the fact that it's supported by a worldwide community of people rather than a single greedy, dishonest and secretive entity puts it light-years ahead. We can trade our freedom and our money to get something flashy on the surface, or we can spend a little more money, keep our freedom, and support a better kind of business. If we want businesses to be ethical, we have to reward the ones that are. By not enriching companies that want to take away our freedom and by rewarding those that respect us, we will be helping to bring about a better future.
*For more information*



*www.gnu.org
*defectivebydesign.org
*playogg.org
*www.openmoko.com
*wiki.openmoko.org
*creativecommons.org
With iPhone, 'Security' Is Code for 'Control' by Bruce Schneier

---
*www.fsf.org/blogs/community/5-reasons-to-avoid-iphone-3g

now ,this is from a fsf read.no mac boys to go upset.just a POV :rolleyes;


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 13, 2008)

awesome....

i dont like Corporate D!cK H3@d$


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

nice read
now kill me if i buy it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 13, 2008)

name , address please ^^^ i will send a hitman if necessary LOL


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^read the preconditions before sendin a hitman


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 13, 2008)

ya .. sure ... but it will be convinient to me and my assasin if u would give the address and name now ... u know ... easy kill...

anyway .. on topic .. iam wondering whts the fuzz abouit 3g iphone when i dont see 3G hitting india any sooner than i see my  grandchildrens


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 13, 2008)

iCrap phone


----------



## Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

> iPhone completely blocks free software. Developers must pay a tax to Apple, who becomes the sole authority over what can and can't be on everyone's phones.
> 
> iPhone endorses and supports Digital Restrictions Management (DRM) technology.
> iPhone exposes your whereabouts and provides ways for others to track you without your knowledge.
> ...


All points made by the Author are invalid. Seems like this article was sponsored by FreeRunner makers!

1. It does not block free software. Currently more than 25% of apps on app-store are completely free. Neither the developers have to pay anything to apple nor the users.

2. Maybe it endorses, but it does not enforce. You are free to use whichever format you want to play.(using additional apps ofcourse)

3. Thats plain incorrect. Its not possible.

4. iphone plays a variety of formats including,but not limited to, ogg! Ofcourse, you need additional apps to play them

5. That is not exactly what I call a reason. It sounds like someones jealous of success of Apple!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 13, 2008)

Reasons to avoid 3G iPhone in India.

1. *Expected Price* above Rs 21 grand when half of the world gets is for wat, Rs 8000!
2. You charge me that much and then ask me to sign a heavy bill contract when if your current plans are an indicator, half of the data features would not work at all, call rates would make me broke and generally every thing else about current plans makes me puke.
3. Just 8 GB of storage at that price, you gotta be kidding me!
4. Maximum storage is just 16GB and iPod touch comes with 32 GB Max. BTW isnt there an expansion card slot even in a Rs 4000 phone now a days!
5. And Above All *Where is the 3G in India by the way?*


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 13, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> 5. And Above All *Where is the 3G in India by the way?*



+1

Personally I do not like iPhone. It is only hype and my Moto Q is far better in terms of business functionality. But seriously when is 3G coming to India? Without 3G, a lot of features in smartphones do not make sense.


----------



## Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Reasons to avoid 3G iPhone in India.
> 
> 1. *Expected Price* above Rs 21 grand when half of the world gets is for wat, Rs 8000!
> 2. You charge me that much and then ask me to sign a heavy bill contract when if your current plans are an indicator, half of the data features would not work at all, call rates would make me broke and generally every thing else about current plans makes me puke.



Half of the world gets at that price because they have to pay more over 2 years. And how do you know its going to be a heavy bill contract in India ?


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2008)

steve sux...and so does his pathetic iphone



sourav123 said:


> Without 3G, a lot of features in smartphones do not make sense.



dude apple claims iphone to be a smart phone...there are so many features missing in it...sometimes i doubt how it ever came into the market!! and don't even get me started the features it lacks for a smartphone


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2008)

Rubbish article. There a lot more practical reasons for one to "avoid" the iPhone. But, these are simply not those.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

^ I agree. I can give 10 reasons but none of them are to be found in the original post


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 13, 2008)

Pat said:


> Half of the world gets at that price because they have to pay more over 2 years. And how do you know its going to be a heavy bill contract in India ?



Oh, go check out the blackberry plans and all. That would give you an idea!

OTOH Single Reason Open Moko is not for Indians

The damn thing is _n0t_ available in India!


----------



## Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Oh, go check out the blackberry plans and all. That would give you an idea!



You are not getting the point. What I am saying is that you cannot *assume* anything just based on the plans of other phones. In some of the countries iPhone has been released sim-free (i.e. with no network-lock and no plan-lock). So you never know how it is going to be in India until it is announced officially.



> OTOH Single Reason Open Moko is not for Indians
> 
> The damn thing is _n0t_ available in India!



JFYI..FreeRunner(OpenMoko is the name of OS based on linux) is available in India officially. We have one authorised reseller in Jaipur IIRC. Available for 20k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2008)

Just look at the UI, it looks so cool.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 13, 2008)

My mistake on the later count!

lol

 Pwned


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 13, 2008)

Note to self - Avoid iPhone at all costs.

That freerunner phone, isn't it da same open source phone?


----------



## kewlbox102 (Jul 13, 2008)

i will buy iphone.

it has what i need.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jul 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Just look at the UI, it looks so cool.



I'm assuming/partially hoping that this was a sardonic/sarcastic remark, or is GX going soft?!

Get over it. Why can't all you people just accept that the iPhone does indeed rock and the reason everyone is pissed off is because its so darn pricey in India. 

The iPhone supporting Apple's format is not a crime. Do you see The Zune playing Divx or FLAC for that matter? Or can any of Creative's players run OGG Vorbis? And that fact that it misses certain features is like complaining that your Five Megapixel camera phone doesn't have a One Megapixel camera.

Viz a viz, its pointless!!! Does anyone even realize that whatever features Jobs yanked out are either seldom used or are replaced by better, faster implementations? 

Of course, irrespective of what I or anyone for that matter says, haters will hate. So, continue...


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2008)

^^well abt being pricey....maybe ur right but u have to realize that this gizmo is not woth anything above 10-15k. It does not have anyextra ordinary features that a phone of 10-15k price range does not have.

2.) Its not abt how many foramts it supports but how many common formats it supports

3.) dude...forget abt the 5 meg camera i'm ok with the 2 meg...but this thing can't even record....what's up with that?

4.) introducing the iphone 3G was a opportunity to make major ammendments they could.....but they failed big time!


----------



## Laser_dude (Jul 13, 2008)

it doesn't even have a FM radio  (my view)


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 14, 2008)

The biggest drawback in the idea of appstore is Apple wants a share of every iPhone app developers hard work.  Providing hosting infrastructure is not a good reason for it.  If I'm already a mobile developer I would most probably have a site of my own why should I pay Apple separately to host my apps.

This makes developers having to charge more for their apps.  If it is free then fine.  But say I want to sell my app for $10 which includes profits, if I sell it to any other mobile I can sell for $10.  But for iPhone $14.29 so that I can pay the Apple tax (30% IIRC).  This increases the cost of individual applications.  

Seems like Apple doesn't want to lose their "premium brand" image even when others develop applications for their products.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Just look at the UI, it looks so cool.



 .... Goin in the direction of salesman !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

I think most of the reasons here are quite pointless, but yes,  apple is trying to control the software developers in ways which result in making a majority of apps paid.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2008)

for me the biggest dissappointment was or is ...

1. Not been able to use Bluetooth to share media. (only use of bluetooth with this phone is to be able to use headphones)..........crap

2. Unexpandable memory.....with memory cards going cheap faster that the phones itself, you definately might want to have expandable memory option open.

3. The inability to function as a modem (or, more to be accurate, to act as an internetworked computer capable of sharing its connection). 


rest no.... FM, supposedly poor camera, no video recording (atleast not inbuilt) are few other though marginal letdowns.......



ring_wraith said:


> Viz a viz, its pointless!!! Does anyone even realize that whatever features Jobs yanked out are either seldom used or are replaced by better, faster implementations?
> 
> Of course, irrespective of what I or anyone for that matter says, haters will hate. So, continue...



Seldom used.....???? I think the most used feature with all the phones with every media capability hovering around is the Bluetooth filesharing..............which with iphone you cant use for any file transfer between phones.......pretty serious if you ask me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2008)

those who have been tracking my critisizm of iPhone know what that line means 

One of my roommate here who is Vodafone postpaid user wanted to buy iPhone due to it's flaunting factor. Yesterday night I told him about it's flaws & now he is buying W960i. It is costly else I would also buy it, but now thinking between N82 or SE G900


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2008)

^^same here....i would get it too if it was abt 10k


----------



## x3060 (Jul 14, 2008)

21k , i thought we might also get it at 8k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2008)

This post seems more like an ad for openMoko


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

This article is the same Windows vs FOSS rant. Only difference this time the guns have been trained on Apple.


----------



## Pat (Jul 14, 2008)

ax3 said:


> 4get all that ...... isnt it 2 costly ??



We dont know yet!



gx_saurav said:


> One of my roommate here who is Vodafone postpaid user wanted to buy iPhone due to it's flaunting factor. Yesterday night I told him about it's flaws & now he is buying W960i.



Congratulations kiddo


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

I've seen good reasons not to buy the iPhone but this list is just plain stupid.



kumarmohit said:


> Reasons to avoid 3G iPhone in India.
> 
> 1. *Expected Price* above Rs 21 grand when half of the world gets is for wat, Rs 8000!
> 2. You charge me that much and then ask me to sign a heavy bill contract when if your current plans are an indicator, half of the data features would not work at all, call rates would make me broke and generally every thing else about current plans makes me puke.


So, you believe the rumours about the iPhone not being subsidised for India and yet assume that the tariff plans will be similar to the ones in countries where the phone is being sold at subsidised prices? Wow!

Only one of the two points you mentioned is going to be true -- it's either going to be expensive upfront and sell in conjunction with low/moderately priced plans (and maybe even with the pre-paid option) or it's going to cost south of ten thousand bucks and the plans are going to cost a bomb.

You just cannot list both of them as individual reasons not to buy the iPhone, all based on not an iota of actual fact.

And BTW, if you are interested in buying the iPhone, for your sake, I hope they decide not to subsidise it for India and sell it at the actual cost, whatever it is. Trust me, you don't want to end up protesting on the Internet like those Canadians.

Also, whichever model they decide to opt for, the iPhone is going to remain expensive. If that's a reason not to buy the iPhone for you, sure, go ahead -- but don't list it under two separate, misleading headings.



kumarmohit said:


> 3. Just 8 GB of storage at that price, you gotta be kidding me!


How many phones do you know that cost $199 (which is the only cost we know right now) and offer 8GB of storage? Or, better yet, how many phones do you know at _any_ price that offer 8GB of storage?



kumarmohit said:


> 4. Maximum storage is just 16GB and iPod touch comes with 32 GB Max.


Why are you comparing a music player to a phone anyway? The touch isn't a phone and doesn't do EDGE or 3G or GPS or Bluetooth. It's an iPod. The iPhone is a phone. Again, do you know even one phone on the market, not from Apple, that offers 16 freakin' GB of built-in storage!



kumarmohit said:


> BTW isnt there an expansion card slot even in a Rs 4000 phone now a days!


Yeah, and how much can you expand them to? 1GB? 2GB? Most phones slow down when used in conjugation with a 2GB memory card. And 4GB is the maximum any phone even theoretically supports.

The iPhone comes with _16GB of storage right out of the box_ and there is no hassle of inserting memory sticks and all that. WTH am I missing here!



kumarmohit said:


> 5. And Above All *Where is the 3G in India by the way?*


That is hardly Apple's problem. There are hundreds of 3G capable phones selling in India apart from the iPhone. Go ahead, label them all as unfit for purchase just because they have a feature that Indians cannot use.

The iPhone at least gives you the option to turn it off and get double the battery life.

Again, I know there are several genuine reasons why someone would prefer to stay away from the iPhone but these are not it. This is just random cribbing based on hearsay, if anything at all.


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

Whatever be the long list of reasons - not to buy - there are people who are waiting for it in India. 

Hint (Uncle D..)


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2008)

One of my colleague who does not know a thing abt iphone (except that its multitouch) wants it badly and saving money for it. Thing is those who want it, want it. Period

This is what good publicity does , i dont want to dissapoint him by telling the flaws. He will think i am trying to be oversmart if i try to bring up the limitations of the product. This time i choose to let him suffer.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How many phones do you know at _any_ price that offer 8GB of storage?



W960i, Nokia N95 8 GB, N81 8GB

iPhone's bluetooth is crippled.



> Yeah, and how much can you expand them to? 1GB? 2GB? Most phones slow down when used in conjugation with a 2GB memory card. And 4GB is the maximum any phone even theoretically supports.



last I heard, SE G900 & Nokia N82 support 8 GB cards


> The iPhone comes with _16GB of storage right out of the box_ and there is no hassle of inserting memory sticks and all that. WTH am I missing here!



Low cost & lots of features.

That is hardly Apple's problem. There are hundreds of 3G capable phones selling in India apart from the iPhone. Go ahead, label them all as unfit for purchase just because they have a feature that Indians cannot use.



> The iPhone at least gives you the option to turn it off and get double the battery life.



Umm...You can also disable 3G in Nokia N82, SE G900 etc if not using it to double the battery life.


> Again, I know there are several genuine reasons why someone would prefer to stay away from the iPhone but these are not it. This is just random cribbing based on hearsay, if anything at all



U R  a macboy after all


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> This time i choose to let him suffer.


If you measure a person's suffering or not suffering by how satisfied he is with the product, let's see how much your friend "suffers" with the iPhone.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 14, 2008)

the iphone is made for the class who have too much damn money and don't know whr to spend it. It is for ppl who just want to flaunt and don't have the mind to think practically!

So if ur into style....iphone is the way to go! or else stay as far away from it as u can


----------



## Pat (Jul 14, 2008)

napster007 said:


> the iphone is made for the class who have too much damn money and don't know whr to spend it. It is for ppl who just want to flaunt and don't have the mind to think practically!
> 
> So if ur into style....iphone is the way to go! or else stay as far away from it as u can



I am not filthy rich (just middle-class, maybe slightly above), I know how and where to spend my money, I dont want it for show-off and I think practically. But still I want to buy an iPhone. So basically, just STFU and dont try to generalize things that you know **** about!


----------



## din (Jul 14, 2008)

Agree with Pat. 

There are lot of threads bashing iPhone. Whatever it is, people who want to buy it will surely go for it. That is not a stupid move I think. Everything will have its own advantages and disadvantages. And buying a product knowing it all its positives and negatives is not at all a stupid thing - IMHO.


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 14, 2008)

I think u are getting  jealous of th iphone


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

Aayush, Nokia has three phones with 8gb internal memory, N91 8gb, N95 8gb and N81 8gb, out of which N91 8gb came long before iPhone did. And the upcoming N96 has built-in 16 gb memory AND a built-in microSD card slot which can accept cards upto 32 gb (as and when they become available) without slowing down. Similarly Sony Ericsson also has W960i with 8gb built-in flash memory. Also most new phones can accept cards upto 8gb without slowing down.


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whatever the reason may be Blackberry still rules for business users like me. I guess iPhone is more for fashion designers and Disco going public.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

Someone *google* for the *price of iPhone in Belgium* and the reason behind that price. Then you will know lots of things.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey arya, by no means am I saying that iPhone is a bad product. I am saying that it is not meant for Indians, so spare me your anecdotes! Unless of course you are an Apple sales incharge of India!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

roshan1236a said:


> I think u are getting  jealous of th iphone


... and perhaps even of people who have money enough to afford it. At least that's what his constant, similar posts about filthy rich people wasting money on iPhones has taught me. If you have so much of a problem with rich people buying expensive stuff, maybe you should consider moving to the Andaman and Nicobar Islands.

(I know what I'm saying is offensive. It's also intentional. Why drag the financial and social status of people into a discussion about a gadget? If you don't like it, don't buy it. Don't go around declaring that whoever does buy it is a filthy rich and stupid enough to not know where to spend his money. If those filthy rich people didn't know how to make sensible purchases, they wouldn't have been filthy rich in the first place.)



krazzy said:


> Aayush, Nokia has three phones with 8gb internal memory, N91 8gb, N95 8gb and N81 8gb, out of which N91 8gb came long before iPhone did. And the upcoming N96 has built-in 16 gb memory AND a built-in microSD card slot which can accept cards upto 32 gb (as and when they become available) without slowing down. Similarly Sony Ericsson also has W960i with 8gb built-in flash memory. Also most new phones can accept cards upto 8gb without slowing down.


Oh, I seriously doubt that. I've seen many people buy expensive Nokia phones that choke when you insert a 4GB memory card. I have a lot of first hand experience in that area.

As for upcoming phones, well, for all we know, the next iPhone may have 128GB of inbuilt memory. I'm not saying it will (I _know_ it won't), but let's keep future products out of the discussion.

And in any case, how do _you_ know it will work with a 32GB card without slowing down? All you've seen is the spec sheet (of a product yet to be released, no less). Plus, this phone you're talking about is going to be 18mm thick. I'd rather have a svelte 12mm phone that does not accept memory sticks than a brick that does. Even 12mm is a tad too thick, IMHO.

As for your list of phones that have 8GB of built-in memory, as you can yourself see, it's basically around five phones from a list of thousands. That was my point. The iPhone is already at the top of the list with 8GB and 16GB of in-built storage. The last thing that counts as a negative against it is its storage capacity.



kumarmohit said:


> Hey arya, by no means am I saying that iPhone is a bad product.


Nor am I assuming or insinuating that you are.



kumarmohit said:


> I am saying that it is not meant for Indians


Sure, I agree with you. For one thing, Indians cannot live without the ability to forward messages and send files over Bluetooth. I know that the iPhone isn't ideally suited for the typical Indian.

What I was disagreeing with is that list you gave and for the reasons I already so clearly mentioned. And the fact that you didn't actually refute any of my explanations and just went off on a tangent about how it's not suited for Indians and I'm a salesperson (isn't this old already?) basically just proves that I was right.

Just accept it and move on.

(For those of you keeping score, yeah, I'm kinda enjoying these flame war thingies once again. My Mac is dormant right now and my college is off, so when I sit in front of a computer, I don't have much else to do. )


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Sure, I agree with you. For one thing, Indians cannot live without the ability to forward messages and send files over Bluetooth. I know that the iPhone isn't ideally suited for the typical Indian.



I really wanted to stay out of this except for my post about the appstore concept of taxing application developers.

But come on how is it that suddenly if Apple does not implement something properly (bluetooth in this case), Indians' habits are being blamed?  Products are made for users, users need not bend themselves to adapt to products.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 15, 2008)

To be very frank dude I did not even read your post! Man the sheer size intimadated me! Seriously dude you have that much dedication, it is your choice. Being an iPod Classic user also makes me an Apple user but I doubt my ability be so dedicated to any company  be it Apple, MS, Google or non company like Mozilla or Linux. Despite the fact that I use their products regularly, I would not raise a finger to defend them!

The fact is that I am not in any mood to start a catfight and as for the sales person thing, it was just put there to make the environment light. If you took it it otherwise, well, let us ignore it as a piece of miscommunication.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Trust me, if that list was posted by desiibond or gx_saurav or napster007, etc., I wouldn't have bothered correcting them, accustomed as I am to their antics. However, you (along with a few other people) have always been on the right side of the graph in my book, so I was surprised by the post and felt compelled to issue a correction. No harm, no foul. 



chandru.in said:


> But come on how is it that suddenly if Apple does not implement something properly (bluetooth in this case), Indians' habits are being blamed?  Products are made for users, users need not bend themselves to adapt to products.


What is the deal with you guys, trying to put words into my mouth? I never said that there was anything wrong with Indians wanting the SMS forwarding or Bluetooth features. I just acknowledged that those are the features Indians typically look for and the iPhone lacks them and might therefore not be ideally suited for us. Where did you detect any trace of the blame being ladled on Indians?

FWIW though, I think the tradition of forwarding SMS messages and emails is a horrible, _horrible_ one. I'm actually quite glad that the iPhone now gives me a very valid excuse to opt out of it. When any of my friends (generally of the female variety, though even some guys are suckers for forwarded messages) ask me why I don't forward them messages anymore, I have the handy and genuine excuse, "What am I to do, my phone doesn't support it!"


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 15, 2008)

You said,


aryayush said:


> Indians cannot live without the ability to forward messages and send files over Bluetooth.


which pretty much sounded like blaming.  If you *"really"* did not mean it to be even a slight blame against Indians, then I'm ready to take back my words.

But I still find lacking full bluetooth (read at many places, I do not and will never own an iPhone) is plain ridiculous.  Bluetooth is an almost ubiquitous short rage wireless networking technology.  Lacking something so basic is funny at best.


----------



## Pat (Jul 15, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> You said,
> But I still find lacking full bluetooth (read at many places, I do not and will never own an iPhone) is plain ridiculous.  Bluetooth is an almost ubiquitous short rage wireless networking technology.  Lacking something so basic is funny at best.



To each, his own! In my 4 years with smartphones, I dont remember using bluetooth to transfer files more than 3-4 times! So I am ok with it


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 15, 2008)

Pat said:


> To each, his own! In my 4 years with smartphones, I dont remember using bluetooth to transfer files more than 3-4 times! So I am ok with it


Even photos taken in your mobile's camera??


----------



## ssarti (Jul 15, 2008)

well yes one can very much agree with the argument presented in this post but the fact that it is after all _the _iphone - a gadget acclaimed by all, be it techo saavy or confused laymen [in other words u'll be the center of attraction!] - is reason enough to make the purchase, well for me at least


----------



## Pat (Jul 15, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Even photos taken in your mobile's camera??



Yea..I always transfer them to my pc first! Infact I dont remember ever sending a pic taken from my phones cam via bluetooth to someone!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> If you *"really"* did not mean it to be even a slight blame against Indians, then I'm ready to take back my words.


Yes, I *"really"* did not intend for that to be a blame against Indians, though I can see how you might have thought it was. 



Pat said:


> To each, his own! In my 4 years with smartphones, I dont remember using bluetooth to transfer files more than 3-4 times! So I am ok with it


Same here, actually. But it's a handy feature to have and definitely should be there on a phone of the iPhone's calibre (caliber?).


----------



## napster007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i don still understand the bluetooth thing...i mean if they did remove it then for what reason. I mean many phones now so not hava the Irda feature but it has reasons like slow speeds range and better options.

but i see no reason y apple should opt out bluetooth.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess they did it for Wi-Fi. Unaware that people haven't still made the shift and still use Bluetooth more than even cable data transfer.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If you measure a person's suffering or not suffering by how satisfied he is with the product, let's see how much your friend "suffers" with the iPhone.


 
I will surely update you with that. He is no *apple fanboy* so i am sure he will feel the pain when he suffers the flaws.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2008)

Why does bluetooth in Nokia N82 provides - A2DP, File transfer, Object Push, Modem, HID, Serial Port, Handsfree.

 What does bluetooth in iPhone Supports - Handsfree 

Apple was so busy making a good UI, they forgot to add features in iPhone.

Or maybe Macboys want WiFi everywhere with Apple stuff. if it's not there then rest of the world is poor, jealous blah blah...

Arya, there is something called efficiency, iPhone isn't. Even my K750i is more efficient


----------



## Pathik (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea. Like yesterday, when Preshit took a pic from his iPhone, I was gonna ask him to send it to me via BT. But then I remembered, Oh! the iPhone doesnt support file sending and stopped in my tracks.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea. Like yesterday, when Preshit took a pic from his iPhone, I was gonna ask him to send it to me via BT. But then I remembered, Oh! the iPhone doesnt support file sending and stopped in my tracks.


He quicly flickred it for that very reason, before someone asks, I shall flickr it so if they ask I can proudly say I have flickred it 

@GX: Nokia, SE, Moto etc. have all those features because they are cell phone companies, they have been in this field since years. As a matter of fact Nokia makes only phones so they know market dynamics. iPhone, well .... you know my thoughts on that.

Even Axle realized yesterday that the 6600 pwns the iPhone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2008)

lolz... flickr need either a computer with net or phone with GPRS. Not everyone has GPRS activated, also whose gonna wait to reach computer. Bluetooth is instant but it's so bad that iPhone doesn't provide this more used feature but provides less used Wi-Fi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

*Did anyone bother with finding out the case of iPhone in Belgium ? *


----------



## Pat (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ How is that related to the discussion ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ How is that related to the discussion ?


all these ramblings about iPhone being godly *at just 8K* would disappear if you find out the truth. 

Apparently, Belgium has laws to protect the intrests of consumers and avoid them being cheated. One such law forbids the lowering of price of a commodity by adding compulsary service contracts. So its a whopping *over 800$ *there. 

Meaning, iPhone should be compared to phones *in its REAL price band*, rather than to other Sub 10K phones like the Moto ROKR E6.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, you're not getting a device like the iPhone for cheap anytime soon. I've been saying that all along. I'm not sure why you're making such a big deal out of it. If it's not in your price range, don't buy it. But just shut the Hell up already!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, you're not getting a device like the iPhone for cheap anytime soon.


But several of these people seem to think otherwise.


aryayush said:


> I've been saying that all along.


What about those iPhone is cheaper and more VFM than all those 20K+ mobiles ramblings of yours ?


aryayush said:


> I'm not sure why you're making such a big deal out of it.


Am I ? I just pointed out a simple fact.


aryayush said:


> If it's not in your price range, don't buy it.


And why do I often see people labeling the apple iphone as the best sub 15k handset ?


aryayush said:


> But just shut the Hell up already!


Why ? Me pointing out something potentially anti-apple (though it never was) offends you ?


----------



## Pat (Jul 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But several of these people seem to think otherwise.



I know there might be several such noobs, but most of the people on this forum always knew that iPhone is not going to be cheap at all.



> And why do I often see people labeling the apple iphone as the best sub 15k handset ?



Where ? I am yet to see any sensible person do that!



> Why ? Me pointing out something potentially anti-apple (though it never was) offends you ?



The point is you still cant compare different markets. For Apple, one dollar is normally equal to one euro. I say this because the previous iPhone was available for 399 Euros here while it was available for 399 dollars in the US. My point is that you just cannot assume that if a certain Market A sells iPhone at a certain price, the others will do the same.

If thats not the case according to you, I now ask you to research and find out how much a prepaid (without contract) iPhone 3G costs in Switzerland. Have fun


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pat said:


> The point is you still cant compare different markets. For Apple, one dollar is normally equal to one euro. I say this because the previous iPhone was available for 399 Euros here while it was available for 399 dollars in the US. My point is that you just cannot assume that if a certain Market A sells iPhone at a certain price, the others will do the same.
> 
> If thats not the case according to you, I now ask you to research and find out how much a prepaid (without contract) iPhone 3G costs in Switzerland. Have fun



Too bad of Apple. They should actually equate one dollar to one rupee. Then even autowallahs will buy iPhone.


----------



## Pat (Jul 15, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Too bad of Apple. They should actually equate one dollar to one rupee. Then even autowallahs will buy iPhone.



Lol! Wishful thinking


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, I seriously doubt that. I've seen many people buy expensive Nokia phones that choke when you insert a 4GB memory card. I have a lot of first hand experience in that area.
> 
> As for upcoming phones, well, for all we know, the next iPhone may have 128GB of inbuilt memory. I'm not saying it will (I _know_ it won't), but let's keep future products out of the discussion.
> 
> ...



The phones you are talking about are the older phones. No new Nokia phones chokes with a 4gb card. In fact you'll find a few people on this forum who are happily using 8gb cards in their Nokia phones.

The N96 I talked about may be upcoming, but by no means it is a concept or something. It is as real as it gets and is just a month away from its launch. You can find several videos of it on Youtube.

The 32 gb limit is not just for the N96. Any device which supports the HC (High Capacity) standards, like all new Nokia phones do, support upto 32gb. And that too without slowing down. If a company claims to support the HC standard, it has to make sure that it can support it without slowing down or anything, that is the hardware has to be capable enough. Otherwise it cannot support HC. As for thickness, the latest Nokia E71 is 10mm thick (thin?) but still accepts microSDHC cards. And there are other phones too which are just as thin as the iPhone or even thinner, yet support high capacity cards.

iPhone's storage space is not a negative. 8gb and 16gb are enough. But for some even that is insufficient. There is no such thing as sufficient storage space. It's always more the merrier. Ask yourself. You ordered your iMac with the optional 1 TB HDD, didn't you?  Why? Because storage space always finds its uses and you soon run out of it, no matter how much it would be. 

(Btw if I remember correctly , there is no such word as 'in-built'. It is 'built-in'. Even Oxford dictionary agrees with me.)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't care much abt the price of iPhone....let it be 21k INR, but tell me at least 5 gud reasons dat I should buy iPhone.......when I ask everyone they says "its iPhone and its cool", dats all......they only know dat much, they dunno y they r buying it!!!......

wat do u meant by cool?? is it an advanced feature on iPhone??!!......I think its just the brand name dat people care abt......

As Aryayush has said, I won't be buying it b'coz I don't need it, and I don't blame people who buy it, b'coz they think its cool and its a life style.......so if anybody gives me an iPhone as gift, I will be pleased to show off in front of these people, but I'm not going to burn a hole in my pocket myself with dat 21k


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> (Btw if I remember correctly , there is no such word as 'in-built'. It is 'built-in'. Even Oxford dictionary agrees with me.)


lol...some people are loyal customers

inbuilt
 adj : existing as an essential constituent or characteristic; "the
 Ptolemaic system with its built-in concept of
 periodicity"; "a constitutional inability to tell the
 truth" [syn: built-in, constitutional, inherent,
 integral]



j1n M@tt said:


> As Aryayush has said, I won't be buying it b'coz I don't need it, and I don't blame people who buy it, b'coz they think its cool and its a life style.......so if anybody gives me an iPhone as gift, I will be pleased to show off in front of these people, but I'm not going to burn a hole in my pocket myself with dat 21k


ask the Santa to gift it, isn't it cool in Christmas


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ask the Santa to gift it, isn't it cool in Christmas


So now you started giving CadCrazy company.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 15, 2008)

rofl....  do anybody know which fone Santa uses??


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The phones you are talking about are the older phones. No new Nokia phones chokes with a 4gb card. In fact you'll find a few people on this forum who are happily using 8gb cards in their Nokia phones.
> 
> The N96 I talked about may be upcoming, but by no means it is a concept or something. It is as real as it gets and is just a month away from its launch. You can find several videos of it on Youtube.
> 
> ...


Yes, agreed with all of that, but that still doesn't justify labeling the iPhone's lack of adequate storage space as a point against it. As of right now, the iPhone is the most capacious cellphone on the market.

As for memory card expansion, frankly, I think it's another widespread concept that I would be glad to see the back of. I'm glad that my iPhone doesn't require me to purchase and install memory cards and already comes with a hefty amount of inbuilt storage. It's the same story all over again -- which compromises is the company willing to make. I'm totally behind Apple in the memory card department.

Also, it's a little redundant to lay blame on Apple for stuff like the lack of memory card slots. If you know anything about Apple, you know that their products do not have removable batteries or FM radios or memory cards slots or external antennae and they get quite hot while in use. These are standard "features" of Apple products. Sure, you can keep calling them out on it again and again but that's not gonna change anything.



krazzy said:


> (Btw if I remember correctly , there is no such word as 'in-built'. It is 'built-in'. Even Oxford dictionary agrees with me.)


No, it doesn't. I had meant to type "inbuilt" and that is indeed a word.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Even my K750i is more efficient



*DO NOT COMPARE K750 WITH THAT "PHONE" *


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ask the Santa to gift it, isn't it cool in Christmas





iMav said:


> So now you started giving CadCrazy company.


ROFL... 



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> *DO NOT COMPARE K750 WITH THAT "PHONE" *


Well, if we talk about the camera, K750i owns the iPhone. And that too big time.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 15, 2008)

@aryayush

can u justify crippled bluetooth with no file sharing??.....is Apple following the ways of old LG phones??


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No, it doesn't. I had meant to type "inbuilt" and that is indeed a word.



I did actually check my Oxford dictionary before posting (which I do admit is a bit old). There is no such word as inbuilt in it. Only built-in. Maybe I need to upgrade my dictionary to the latest firmware.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @aryayush
> 
> can u justify crippled bluetooth with no file sharing??.....is Apple following the ways of old LG phones??


its bird in a cage philosophy 

You are not allowed to do what Steve doesn't want and you are on delusions of grandeur to see only the virtual oomph factor 

Of course experts can always find a way to break the code


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG, doesn't iPhone's cam even have optical zoom.  My friend who got one form US says the shot is kinda blurred when taken with zoom which makes him feel it is just software zoom and not hardware based.

Is it true?  If so it is really funny.  Even my puny W810i has both optical zoom and flash for the cam.  Neither is in iPhone (if the optical zoom one was true).  Is there any one specific technical aspect (except the UI) of iPhone which makes it worth all the hype?

*Disclaimer:* When I received all those forwarded e-mails about the first iPhone, I was one of those dropped the jaws after looking at UI.

Now I'd say it is least useful phone I know for its huge cost.  It has nothing inside except that cool factor.  But hey after all Apple is just "different" not necessarily "better".


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Even my puny W810i has both *optical* zoom and flash for the cam.



That one's going to the Failblog. Seriously. Dude your W810i has only digital zoom. Along with 99.99% of all mobile phone cameras out there. Only phones I know with optical zoom are Nokia N93, N93i and the Samsung G800. You can't fit optical zoom mechanism in a device the thickness of the iPhone. Along with all the other stuff, that is. And optical zoom on a 2 megapixel camera like the one on iPhone is like fitting a sniper rifle's scope on a catapult.


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 15, 2008)

But w810i does not blur even a bit even at maximum zoom shot.  That's what made me believe it was optical because he showed how blurred zoomed shots in iPhone were.  Alas I'm not a photography expert.   That is one reason I added so many if clauses in my reply.

But flash is definitely true.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

Digital zoom is not at all real zoom. It just interpolates the captured image. Since W810i has auto-focus, it's pics are clearer compared to iPhone's. Consequently the zoomed images are also clearer.


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, so *if* that means iPhone doesn't have auto-focus, then run s/optical zoom/auto focus/g on my reply.  

Seems like cam in iPhone leaves an awful lot to be desired.  W810i has even things like panaroma shots.  Are these things possible on iPhone (without buying more apps)?


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Ok, so *if* that means iPhone doesn't have auto-focus, then run s/optical zoom/auto focus/g on my reply.
> 
> Seems like cam in iPhone leaves an awful lot to be desired.  W810i has even things like panaroma shots.  Are these things possible on iPhone (without buying more apps)?



Yes..iPhone camera was and is not the best in the world. Anything else ? Guys come up with something new. All this is getting very redundant


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That one's going to the Failblog.


in transit  huh


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 16, 2008)

free apps r available for iPhone, but the developer hav to pay a premium cost for iPhone SDK......my frnds who r mobile app developers said they can't afford their projects, so now they r developing apps for up coming Android platform.


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Yes..iPhone camera was and is not the best in the world. Anything else ? Guys come up with something new. All this is getting very redundant



Ok wait.


No decent camera.
No decent bluetooth.
No MMS.
No copy paste.
What exactly is left where iPhone is weak?  I guess I'll beat the initial list of 5 (which included ideological flaws) with a longer list of purely technical flaws in iPhone.  

Only strength, from what I read and hear is super cool UI.

But again those are from what I read an heard.  If any of them or wrong you are welcome to refute with a solid proof.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

ah hah new:
*www.marketinghipster.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/iphone-funny.gif
*www.rjgeib.com/blog/media/iphone-2.jpg
*images.appleinsider.com/first-iphone-waiters-3.jpg


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Ok wait.
> 
> 
> No decent camera.
> ...



Dude we really dont wanna start that discussion again. For me, I am yet to see a screen that is as gorgeous as iphones. UI and usability apart, its community is the number one reason why I love the iPhone. Oh did I forget the OS and high-end hardware (processor and RAM/ROM). Hey and what about Safari ? Is there a better browser on mobile phones ?

From your posts, I guess you are not aware that currently more than 25% of the apps on appstore are free. And these are just apple endorsed apps. There are probably 100s of others which are available for free as well.

Although iPhone does not have a big list of features, it is the best at what it does. I would love a phone which allows me to use the 5 features (while not missing out on important ones IMO)  making them extremely usable rather than other crappy phones filled with features but not usable at all.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 16, 2008)

oh wat a hype iPhone can cause?!!! look at those people 

@Pat

buy a Nokia 3110 for abt 6k, its has all the features of iPhone....lot of free apps and huge support from Nokia fanboys


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> oh wat a hype iPhone can cause?!!! look at those people



Its not only iPhone, there were similar incidents before the release of PS3 and PSP IIRC  I guess its more to do with the crazy people in US. I mean no matter how much I like a product, I would never do something as stupid as this


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Dude we really dont wanna start that discussion again. For me, I am yet to see a screen that is as gorgeous as iphones. UI and usability apart, its community is the number one reason why I love the iPhone. Oh did I forget the OS and high-end hardware (processor and RAM/ROM). Hey and what about Safari ? Is there a better browser on mobile phones ?



Agreed for those who want to just admire their phone's screen, RAM, ROM and Flash storage, iPhone is great.



Pat said:


> I would love a phone which allows me to use the 5 features (while not missing out on important ones IMO) making them extremely usable rather than other crappy phones filled with features but not usable at all.



Which phone are you talking about.  Please give example of one mobile higher than Rs. 20K which falls in that crappy category.


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> oh wat a hype iPhone can cause?!!! look at those people
> 
> @Pat
> 
> buy a Nokia 3110 for abt 6k, its has all the features of iPhone....lot of free apps and huge support from Nokia fanboys



Wow..Can you stoop any lower ? Comparing iPhone to a Nokia 3110.



chandru.in said:


> Agreed for those who want to just admire their phone's screen, RAM, ROM and Flash storage, iPhone is great.



Just admire ? smells like sour grapes 



> Which phone are you talking about.  Please give example of one mobile higher than Rs. 20K which falls in that crappy category.


Tell me one phone which makes accessing internet on phone as usable as the iPhone.

I guess what speaks volumes about iPhone is the fact that everyone wants to copy an iPhone, be it in terms of UI or features


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 16, 2008)

> Tell me one phone which makes accessing internet on phone as usable as the iPhone.



all Java based mobile fones with GPRS and with an OperaMini browser installed


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Just admire ? smells like sour grapes



No way.    I'll not even freely exchange my w810i for an iPhone.  Forget if I have an N-Series model.



Pat said:


> Tell me one phone which makes accessing internet on phone as usable as the iPhone.



Tell me frankly how long do you spend browsing on your GRPS.  Again I accept the beauty of the UI of iPhone.  Multi-touch is easy for browsing pages not designed with mobiles in mind.  But come on it is not worth missing all other features which any other mobile will offer esp when in a country like India with costly GPRS and no 3G.  Many web sites (Google for example) offer pages specially designed for mobiles.  These are not at all difficult to use with any phone having operaMini.


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> all Java based mobile fones with GPRS and with an OperaMini browser installed



Lol! 



chandru.in said:


> Tell me frankly how long do you spend browsing on your GRPS.  Again I accept the beauty of the UI of iPhone.  Multi-touch is easy for browsing pages not designed with mobiles in mind.  But come on it is not worth missing all other features which any other mobile will offer esp when in a country like India with costly GPRS and no 3G.  Many web sites (Google for example) offer pages specially designed for mobiles.  These are not at all difficult to use with any phone having operaMini.



Again comes to the same thing buddy! There are features that some people need, some people dont. I dont need a brilliant camera with auto-focus/optical zoom/carl lens (or watever) on my iPhone as I have a dedicated digital camera that does it for me. Bluetooth, as I said, doesnt matter to me. SMS forwarding problem can be cured.

Also its not only GPRS, I also use internet via wifi. Apart from internet via wifi in various places in India, its useful when your main machine is being used by someone else or you wanna just laze in your bed and surf/chat


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 16, 2008)

@Pat

hey....I made a mistake, its 3120 classic which I meant, not 3110......

check this out..... *www.nokia-asia.com/A4827129  it has many features which iPhone doesn't hav


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @Pat
> 
> hey....I made a mistake, its 3120 classic which I meant, not 3110......
> 
> check this out..... *www.nokia-asia.com/A4827129  it has many features which iPhone doesn't hav



Duh! Thats exactly what I said in my previous posts. Whats the point in providing features that are not adding any great value for me and as a trade-off compromise on the quality of the features that are indeed useful to me.

Btw, that phone doesnt even have a S60, so I can understand how good the apps will be.

I forgot to mention one thing. Once you are used to a touch-screen phone, its very difficult to adjust to non-touchscreen ones. Holds true for me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Once you are used to a touch-screen phone, its very difficult to adjust to non-touchscreen ones.


Wudn't comment on anything else in this thread.. but fully agree with you


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> I forgot to mention one thing. Once you are used to a touch-screen phone, its very difficult to adjust to non-touchscreen ones. Holds true for me.


Holds true for key pad users too.  Esp QWERTY keypads.  So touch screen is not necessarily better for everything.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 16, 2008)

if I was going for a mobile fone in dat range I will chose SE G700 at abt 15k.....hav touchscreen, walkman 3.0, 3.2MP cam, etc


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Holds true for key pad users too.  Esp QWERTY keypads.  So touch screen is not necessarily better for everything.



I never said that buddy


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Its not only iPhone, there were similar incidents before the release of PS3 and PSP IIRC  I guess its more to do with the crazy people in US. I mean no matter how much I like a product, I would never do something as stupid as this



Praise it man, praise it. It is because the Americans are so busy standing in the lines to spend their money that the people in India get to do the outsourcing work!

If those du|\/|b a$$es spent their time actually learning to make their things work, we would not be getting much of the outsourced work!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Holds true for key pad users too.  Esp QWERTY keypads.  So touch screen is not necessarily better for everything.


+1


kumarmohit said:


> Praise it man, praise it. It is because the Americans are so busy standing in the lines to spend their money that the people in India get to do the outsourcing work!
> 
> If those du|\/|b a$$es spent their time actually learning to make their things work, we would not be getting much of the outsourced work!


Fully agreed there. Its the Americans, some europians and some Japs who often have this exessive hype thing. Here in India, its the news papers and magazines that do the hyping. As for Ordinary Citizens like ME, we guys prefer to use our brains before listening to hyper's comments.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> I am not filthy rich (just middle-class, maybe slightly above), I know how and where to spend my money, I dont want it for show-off and I think practically. But still I want to buy an iPhone. So basically, just STFU and dont try to generalize things that you know **** about!



Well ur statement just made me realizw for sure this time that u definately don't have the mental caliber to think practically......ur so blinded by the wow feature of the iphone that if someone does even try to talk some sense into you u .....u have nothin better to do but to abuse them......so tell me one thing dude....have u been raised like this? or came be a pain in a Ar@@ just recently. 

And as DIN said......ppl who desparately want to buy the iphone will buy the iphone......its just a damn craving.....but u have too much carp stuffed up ur nose to even realize that!

well if u do get a iphone.....then congrats to you........i just hope u try to develop ur attitude of a 5year old and the practical knoledge of a 2 year old!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Yes..iPhone camera was and is not the best in the world. Anything else ? Guys come up with something new. All this is getting very redundant



well I can think of one.

The inability to function as a modem (or, more to be accurate, to act as an internetworked computer capable of sharing its connection).

Lots of people (specially students where getting a conventional net connection is not possible) use their phone as a modem to browse net.

Plus Blusetooth file sharing, how so ever you deny but the fact does remain that Bloetooth filesharing is THE most commen feature people use with their phones. Lets face it........ the more multimedia capabilities are added in to phones the more bluetooth filrsharing is used amoung peers.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Plus Blusetooth file sharing, how so ever you deny but the fact does remain that Bloetooth filesharing is THE most commen feature people use with their phones. Lets face it........ the more multimedia capabilities are added in to phones the more bluetooth filrsharing is used amoung peers.


actually you don't share without their knowledge and peek-a-boo into the data you want to share. Thats one of their policy which is even worser than technical flaws. People don't realize till they see the internet as a paid subscription based service with handful of website you can see with the bunch of mere bucks you got to shell in to.

I wonder if corporates plan to make Internet a paid service


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 16, 2008)

> Well ur statement just made me realizw for sure this time that u definately don't have the mental caliber to think practically......ur so blinded by the wow feature of the iphone that if someone does even try to talk some sense into you u .....u have nothin better to do but to abuse them......so tell me one thing dude....have u been raised like this? or came be a pain in a Ar@@ just recently.



Lol I think you're taking this "Don't buy the iPhone" Else you're a retard attitude thing a bit too far. Its not like he doesn't know what are the features on it or not. 



> Praise it man, praise it. It is because the Americans are so busy standing in the lines to spend their money that the people in India get to do the outsourcing work!
> 
> If those du|\/|b a$$es spent their time actually learning to make their things work, we would not be getting much of the outsourced work!


Out of all the reasons I've heard, relating the outsourcing industry with peoples desire to get their hands on a product is logically deficient. 

Just because none of you might not buy an iPhone doesn't mean other folks with the money can't. People going bonkers over someone buying an iPhone over a forum on the Internet just cracks me up.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok enough! This is all getting into pains and asse$ and what not.


----------

